# Varios LEDs intermitentes no sincronizados



## TheOncleJuna (Sep 16, 2006)

Hola a todos,

soy TheOncleJuna, hace tiempo estudie un par de años de electronica pero lo tengo bastante olvidado, la verdad es que solo lo uso de vez en cuando para "hacer inventos".

Un dia buscando como construir una fuente de alimentacion encontre esta pagina con mucha información, al final no me hizo falta la fuente pero viendo los proyectos y varios post por el foro me he animado a construirme algo. 

Supongo que a todos nos ha llamado la atensión alguna vez hacer parpadear unos LEDs.
¿que tendran los Leds parpadeando? 

Asi que monte el esquema del 555 con estos valores:
Vcc 12v
R1 100k
R2 100k 
C1 22uF
LED Azul 4000mcd 

y consegui hacerlo funcionar (tras fundir un 555).
Luego cambie la R2 por un potenciometro para variar la frecuencia del parpadeo. 
Pero quiero seguir probando cosas y me hace falta ayuda.

- Me gustaria un encendio/apagado suave pero no me aclaro donde colocar el
  condensador y que valor darle.

- Tambien quiero hacer parpadear cuatro leds, pero que no vayan sincronizados.
  He pensado usar cuatro 555 con diferentes frecuencias, ¿hay alguna otra forma?

Bueno, tengo alguna duda mas pero para empezar esta bien.

Gracias.


----------



## maunix (Sep 17, 2006)

Amigo, en internet si haces con google 555 no solo que encontrarás mil circuitos para este IC sino programas de PC que te arman esquemas automáticamente alrededor del mismo.

Saludos


----------



## TheOncleJuna (Sep 17, 2006)

Hola maunix,

pues la verdad es que he buscado y visto muchos esquemas desde google, tengo una buena coleccion en el disco duro.  Ya tengo vista la forma de encender 10 leds con cada 555 añadiendo un transistor para aumentar el amperaje, pero eso sera mas adelante si consigo hacer lo que pretendo a pequeña escala.

Tambien he visto la forma de suavizar el apagado del diodo colocando un condensador entre el diodo y masa, pero no me funciona.

En cuanto a los leds no sincronizados, he pensado en usar cuatro 555 pero el problema que le veo es el de cambiar la frecuencia de los cuatro ciruitos al mismo tiempo (tendrian cuatro potenciometros), por eso preguntaba si a alguien se le ocurria otro metodo.

Y de software estoy probando con el Cocodrile, pero no habia usado ninguno antes y de momento estoy en ello, ¿me recomendais algun otro?


----------



## alco79ar (Sep 17, 2006)

En el foro hay alguien que pregunto sobre leds intermitente, solo  que el lo hiso con transistores y condensadores, pienso que antes de usar 4 555 podrias usar 4 transistores me parece que es mas economico y el circuito seria mas pequeño, este es el link https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/hacer-led-intermitente-velocidad-ajustable-3181/ Tambien podes utilizar el 556 ke son dos 555 en uno.
Saludos


----------



## TheOncleJuna (Sep 18, 2006)

Hola alco79ar,

habia visto algo parecido, el post que dices si lo vi pero no me fije en el esquema.
Tendria que cambiar la frecuencia de los dos leds al mismo tiempo con un solo potenciometro y tambien hacer que no fueran sincronizados, lo probare.

En concreto vi esto:



Voy a intentar hacerme con los componente y lo monto a ver que sale.

Ahora estoy probando con el kicad como software de emulacion, el Crocodile me parece muy simple ¿cual es el bueno?


----------



## TheOncleJuna (Sep 18, 2006)

alco79ar dijo:
			
		

> En el foro hay alguien que pregunto sobre leds intermitente, solo  que el lo hiso con transistores y condensadores, pienso que antes de usar 4 555 podrias usar 4 transistores me parece que es mas economico y el circuito seria mas pequeño, este es el link  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/hacer-led-intermitente-velocidad-ajustable-3181/ Tambien podes utilizar el 556 ke son dos 555 en uno.
> Saludos



Ya he montado el circuito, son dos leds que alternan el encendido y los potenciometros son para cambiar la duracion del encendido de cada uno de ellos. 

No es lo que busco, voy a probar con el que puse antes.

¿alguien sabe como apagar suavemente el led con el 555?


----------



## TheOncleJuna (Sep 18, 2006)

El circuito que puse tampoco, es un led parpadeando a una alta frecuencia.

He modificado el condensador y la resistencia de carga, luego he añadido otra resistencia para hacer la descarga mas lenta pero nada, tendria que meter un condensador como un carrete de fotos.

En fins, de momento me quedo con el 555, voy a seguir investigando.


----------



## jesusm00 (Sep 18, 2012)

hola como les va quiero conectar 30 led a 220, es rentable y seguro hacerlo con tan alta tension


----------

